# Warum hat das Straight CM580 nur einen 8 Pin Stromstecker



## quantenslipstream (23. August 2011)

Hallo, Stefan, 

sag mal, du als Experte kannst mir doch sicher erklären, wieso das BeQuiet Straight Power CM580 nur einen 8 Pin Stromstecker hat, während das 550 Watt Straight Modell 2x 8 Pin hat, das Dark Power 550 Watt Modell ebenfalls 2x 8 Pin besitzt und selbst das Pure Power mit 530 Watt 2x 8 Pin hat.

Will ich z.B. eine GTX 580 verbauen und davon gibts nun mal einige, die 2x 8 Pin brauchen, muss ich beim CM580 Modell (das CM580 ist ja als Netzteil geeignet) einen Adapter benutzen (das CM680 hat 2x 8 Pin), schön ist eben was anderes und daher wäre es doch sinnvoller, die Belegung so zu ändern, wie sie auch bei anderen Modellen in der Leistungsklasse ist, nämlich 2x 8 Pin.


----------



## xTc (23. August 2011)

Edit: Hier stand Müll.
Ich hab mich der Watt-Zahl verguckt....


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. August 2011)

Ja genau, rein von der Leistung sind 2x 8 Pin beim CM580 ja kein Thema, das 550 Watt Modell ohne KM hat es ja, doch wieso das 580 nicht?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (23. August 2011)

Hallo quantenslipstream

Du meinst die PCI Express Stecker, oder?

Nunja, bei der Entwicklung der Straight Power E8 Serie gab es noch keine Grafikkarten, die 2 8pin PCIe Stecker vorausgesetzt haben, daher haben wir uns bei dem 580W Modell gegen 2 8pin Stecker entschieden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. August 2011)

Das Pure Power ist doch aber älter und das hat 2x 8 Pin Stromstecker, ebenso das 550 Watt Straight E8.
Nachvollziehen kann ich das nicht.


----------



## Softy (31. August 2011)

Liegt eigentlich ein entsprechender Adapter dem Netzteil bei? Wie ist das mit den 12 Volt-Schienen? In diesem Test:

be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580 Watt Modular Netzteil im Test - Technische Daten, Anschlsse, Kabel (2/7) - TweakPC

wird bemängelt, dass die 12-Volt Schiene überlastet werden könnte. Ist das tatsächlich so?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (1. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Liegt eigentlich ein entsprechender Adapter dem Netzteil bei?


Hallo
Nein, das Gerät besitzt nur die Anschlüsse, die auf der Hauptseite angegeben wurden. Wenn du mehr benötigst, musst du entweder zu einem Gerät der DPP Serie greifen oder auf das E9 warten.



Softy schrieb:


> Wie ist das mit den 12 Volt-Schienen? In diesem Test:
> 
> be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580 Watt Modular Netzteil im Test - Technische Daten, Anschlsse, Kabel (2/7) - TweakPC
> 
> wird bemängelt, dass die 12-Volt Schiene überlastet werden könnte. Ist das tatsächlich so?


Nun, jede +12V Leitung besitzt 18A, ein 8pin PCIe Stecker kann maximal 150W liefern, ein 6pin etwa die hälfte, macht also, maximal, 225W, die hierüber bereitgestellt werden können. Dazu kommen noch 75W über den PCIe Slot, die aus einer anderen Leitung versorgt werden.


----------



## Softy (2. September 2011)

Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Nun, jede +12V Leitung besitzt 18A, ein 8pin PCIe Stecker kann maximal 150W liefern, ein 6pin etwa die hälfte, macht also, maximal, 225W, die hierüber bereitgestellt werden können. Dazu kommen noch 75W über den PCIe Slot, die aus einer anderen Leitung versorgt werden.



Danke für die Antwort. Heißt das im Klartext, eine Asus GTX580 Matrix, übertaktet bis die Lichter ausgehen, wäre keine gute Idee, es sei denn ich benutze den roten *und* den grünen PCIe-Stromstecker?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (2. September 2011)

Genau, in dem Falle solltest du besser beide PCIe Anschlüsse verwenden.


----------



## Softy (2. September 2011)

Alles klar, danke für die Info. Wann kommen denn die neuen Serien raus, die Du erwähnt hast?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (2. September 2011)

Die neuen Pure Power und Straight Power Modelle kommen noch in diesem Monat.


----------



## KalSki (19. September 2011)

Sind die neuen Modelle schon erhältlich?
Falls ja wie sind die Bezeichungen?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (19. September 2011)

Nein, die E9 (und E9 CM) kommen erst gegen Ende des Monats. 
Du müsstest dich daher noch etwa 1,5 bis 2 Wochen gedulden, bis diese Geräte erhältlich sind.


----------



## KalSki (19. September 2011)

OK Danke!


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. September 2011)

Welche Strippen haben die denn?


----------



## Softy (19. September 2011)

Laut geizhals kommt das Pure Power L8 630 mit 52 PCIe Stromsteckern:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endlich 26-fach SLI. Respekt


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. September 2011)

Wobei man kritisieren muss, dass das nicht schon PCIe 3.0 Stromstecker sind.


----------



## Softy (19. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Toll, wie be Quiet! Quanti's Wunsch nach mehr Stromsteckern so kurzfristig und konsequent umsetzt


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. September 2011)

Ja, BeQuiet ist eben sehr nah an der Community.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (20. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Welche Strippen haben die denn?


Falls du auf PCIe Stecker anspielst: weitgehend 6+2 pin. z.B. hat das 580W 4x 6+2 pin.




Softy schrieb:


> Laut geizhals kommt das Pure Power L8 630 mit 52 PCIe Stromsteckern:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Einfach den 'Fehler Melden' Button rechts oben nutzen


----------

